# Barneys powers of persuasion from beyond the grave ...



## TwyfordM (12 December 2016)

After loosing Barney our lovely greyhound boy to bone cancer about 2 months ago we had decided that getting another dog was not on the agenda for a while. Not because we don't have the time etc purely because it didn't feel right. I still follow the kennels we got Barn from on FB, always like seeing the dogs but none had jumped out at me. Today, while looking through my fb feed I keep coming back to a particularly dainty little lady somehow popping up at the top of my page every single time I log on ... Finally opened the picture full screen and low and behold. There's a collage of photos on the wall behind her and guess who is literally leaping over her head ... Barney &#128514;  taking it as a sign and visiting the kennels tomorrow, if its meant to be, so be it &#128518; if its not no harm done and I'll get to see some lovely hounds!


----------



## {97702} (12 December 2016)

Awww my fingers are tightly crossed for you and this lovely girl - every home needs a greyhound <3 <3 xx


----------



## TwyfordM (12 December 2016)

Lévrier;13435788 said:
			
		


			Awww my fingers are tightly crossed for you and this lovely girl - every home needs a greyhound <3 <3 xx
		
Click to expand...

Shes very pretty, and the total opposite from B. He was a huge fairly h/w for a greyhound and she's a tiny petite little thing. Same age as B was when we took him on, same kennel, we also brought him home a few weeks before Xmas 6 years ago. Its very strange!


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 December 2016)

Fingers crossed for you.  Its definitely a sign.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 December 2016)

S'fate! Put up pics when you get her home!


----------



## Chiffy (13 December 2016)

Good luck today with your kennel visit. Hope you like the little girl. Can we know which rescue? I have a whippet/greyhound from the former GRWE.


----------



## TwyfordM (13 December 2016)

Chiffy said:



			Good luck today with your kennel visit. Hope you like the little girl. Can we know which rescue? I have a whippet/greyhound from the former GRWE.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, its the RGT, specifically croftview kennels.


----------



## silv (13 December 2016)

Keep us posted, especially with pictures!


----------



## Moobli (13 December 2016)

Some things are just meant to be!  Good luck!


----------



## MuddyTB (13 December 2016)

Fingers crossed here too and can't wait to see pics.


----------



## {97702} (13 December 2016)

TwyfordM said:



			Shes very pretty, and the total opposite from B. He was a huge fairly h/w for a greyhound and she's a tiny petite little thing. Same age as B was when we took him on, same kennel, we also brought him home a few weeks before Xmas 6 years ago. Its very strange!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha I have the same - one of mine is a 21" tiny petite girl and one is a 34" 5 stone boy &#128522; I used to take them both to street collections to prove that greyhounds come in a variety of sizes and colours &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## TwyfordM (13 December 2016)

Just been down, love Lucy but looks like she may have found a home already, easy to see why! But took her for walkies anyway, they will let me know if these people don't take her for any reason and provided cat check goes ok (the grumpy old girl going down to meet several residents on Monday ...) there's a few other possibilities if not (ooooops) took another one for a walk called Berger but not sure we would be the right home think he might need somewhere quieter, although my little sister has already renamed him ginger &#128540;


----------



## Chiffy (13 December 2016)

Thanks for update, hope you get someone soon now you have started to look.


----------



## TwyfordM (13 December 2016)

Chiffy said:



			Thanks for update, hope you get someone soon now you have started to look.
		
Click to expand...

There's another little lady that I like, jet black, very sweet so shes on the cat test list for Monday. As well as one the kennels have recommend to try, a very hyper boy, again really sweet.

4 hounds get to meet the killer cat, shes old and feisty, kept B in line, so right attitude in a dog more important than anything &#128517;


----------



## Chiffy (13 December 2016)

We will look forward to more news on Monday then xx


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 December 2016)

how exciting, looking forward to pics of the new one....hope its the black girl!!!!!  i love black dogs and they always seem to be left at the rescue centres...


----------



## {97702} (13 December 2016)

splashgirl45 said:



			how exciting, looking forward to pics of the new one....hope its the black girl!!!!!  i love black dogs and they always seem to be left at the rescue centres...
		
Click to expand...

I have two of them and I cannot understand why they are difficult to re-home - they are black, shiny and FUN     Black greyhounds are the best


----------



## Moobli (14 December 2016)

Glad there seem to be a few in the running.  Hope they all pass the cat test - although that will make choosing all the more difficult


----------



## TwyfordM (19 December 2016)

Happy to report Lucy was still there, (mad people that wanted her didn't come back!) passed the cat check, bit of interest but trainable. She comes home tomorrow morning &#128513; photos to follow.

Definitely meant to be &#128077;


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 December 2016)

Yay , that's great . Looking forward to pics


----------



## Chiffy (19 December 2016)

Aw, been thinking about you today. So glad Lucy was still there. Look forward to pictures and updates.


----------



## TwyfordM (19 December 2016)

]
	
	
		
		
	


	





Lucy &#10084;
That's Barney in the red coat leaping over her head &#128513;


----------



## Clodagh (19 December 2016)

I am so happy for both you and Lucy, may there be many happy years.


----------



## {97702} (19 December 2016)

TwyfordM said:



			]
	
	
		
		
	


	





Lucy &#10084;
That's Barney in the red coat leaping over her head &#55357;&#56833;
		
Click to expand...

Oh how beautiful       I love blues.....she is gorgeous, I hope you have many happy years with her    x


----------



## TwyfordM (19 December 2016)

]


----------



## Amymay (19 December 2016)

Bloody too spooky! I'm so delighted for you and Lucy. She's exquisite xxx


----------



## TwyfordM (19 December 2016)

amymay said:



			Bloody too spooky! I'm so delighted for you and Lucy. She's exquisite xxx
		
Click to expand...

Definitely meant to be &#128522; couldn't ignore something like that


----------



## silv (19 December 2016)

Fantastic,  she is georgous,  what a wonderful Christmas you are going to have, I am sure Barney would approve of her.


----------



## MuddyTB (20 December 2016)

She is gorgeous and so pleased you're getting her. Definitely meant to be!!
I love the blues, so pretty.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 December 2016)

Love that photo 
Hopefully while I am typing this morning, you are collecting her  good luck & hope all works out well


----------



## TwyfordM (20 December 2016)

She's home, so far so good &#128522;


]


----------



## Clodagh (20 December 2016)

A very bling outfit! I see she is getting used to her comforts.


----------



## TwyfordM (20 December 2016)

Clodagh said:



			A very bling outfit! I see she is getting used to her comforts. 

Click to expand...

She's such a pretty little thing, had to have the outfit to match &#128521;
Didn't take long at all. Where shes so tiny she has a habit of jumping up on things to look bigger, shes the polar opposite to Barney. Confident little lady!


----------



## Chiffy (20 December 2016)

So glad she is home with you, it's good she is different from Barney. Very posh clothes! Hope you have a wonderful Christmas together. Look forward to updates.


----------



## {97702} (20 December 2016)

She is very beautiful   I hope you are very happy together   and have a fabulous Christmas


----------



## Thistle (20 December 2016)

This post has made my day, lucky little girl.


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 December 2016)

she is beautiful,  good luck with her...


----------



## TwyfordM (20 December 2016)

Definitely a screw or two loose here &#128540; I picked a mental one that's for sure! 

Shes currently flat out, head on a pillow snoring her head off next to me. Good job I'm single eh!


----------



## {97702} (20 December 2016)

TwyfordM said:



			Definitely a screw or two loose here &#55357;&#56860; I picked a mental one that's for sure! 

Shes currently flat out, head on a pillow snoring her head off next to me. Good job I'm single eh!
		
Click to expand...

Awwww those are the most fun     Sounds like she is settling in well


----------



## Equi (20 December 2016)

If there is one thing i believe in it is fate and this was literally a leap of faith in such a thing! She looks SO happy. Happy dog times ahead


----------



## Leo Walker (20 December 2016)

Shes lovely! Made my day seeing the pic of her in the kennel then the pic of her on the bed. I best shes one happy dog right now!


----------



## Mister Ted (20 December 2016)

Lovely story. I am sure it is meant to be and Barney has a paw in it.!Similar thing happened with me after my last dog at 16 yrs was PTS  a couple of months ago.I swore that would be my last dog but a week later I had an overwhelming urge to get the same breed and felt bereft without a dog.I couldnt understand it as I previously was looking forward to all the things I could without the "tie " of having a dog.I kept in touch with the breed rescue page online and to find a grown dog, young and healthy was too much to hope for as they did not come up often.Then  just as I was closing the laptop for the night up came the perfect dog on the website and it lived only a mile away.! The owner was housebound and was giving him up as she did not have the energy for him anymore. Now I have am a dog owner again and I love it.! Strange how things work out.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 December 2016)

Oh my word, she is beautiful! Those eyes! I bet she gets away with loads! So happy you got her, it was meant to be.


----------



## TwyfordM (21 December 2016)

cinnamontoast said:



			Oh my word, she is beautiful! Those eyes! I bet she gets away with loads! So happy you got her, it was meant to be.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, stern no dogs on beds, no jumping up, no naughtiness rules in this house ..



Oh wait.

]
	
	
		
		
	


	




]
	
	
		
		
	


	





&#128540;

Very willful little thing, trainings going to be fun! Thankfully she's food oriented big time...


----------



## Chiffy (21 December 2016)

Glad she had a comfy night!

We have a whippet/greyhound rescue. So shy and quiet when she came but still amazing how she still knew what she wanted and could be quite stubborn. 
She still knows her own mind but is the dearest gentlest speediest companion ever!

Loving the pics!


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (21 December 2016)

Oh this thread has made me feel soo happy and I haven't been doing much of that lately so thankyou OP and Lucy  so over the moon for you both to have found each other!! Life has a funny old way sometimes &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## TwyfordM (21 December 2016)

Chiffy said:



			Glad she had a comfy night!

We have a whippet/greyhound rescue. So shy and quiet when she came but still amazing how she still knew what she wanted and could be quite stubborn. 
She still knows her own mind but is the dearest gentlest speediest companion ever!

Loving the pics!
		
Click to expand...

Shes very much a cuddle monster, b never jumped up where as she will be on your lap/paws on your shoulders in a heartbeat if you let her. Shes very confident in some respects but took her for a very long walk this morning and she was very quiet, scared of any dog that wasn't greyhound shaped.
Rescue reckons she will be on the kitchen sideboards .. I can see why now &#128517;


----------



## Amymay (21 December 2016)

So wonderful.  What a lucky dog to be home for Christmas xx


----------



## TwyfordM (21 December 2016)

Doing well with the cat so far &#128522; quite impressed, this morning she was quite reactive to her. Not chasing but watching her every move and a little bit too interested in her. Apparently she's decided shes boring and is blanking her now after a few times of telling her no firmly! Cat now getting brave and walking under her .. 
Still muzzled when they're together until we are 100% sure but very good so far. Biggest problem we are having so far is weeing, she cant relax enough to go outside and is having accidents indoors but its all new and lets be honest - could have worse problems! 
I've never been in the garden so many times in my life &#128518;


----------



## {97702} (21 December 2016)

That's unusual, mine have all been clean from the start pretty much when I've first had them but if she is naturally quite on her toes I guess she is finding too much to distract her when she is out there!  It might be just a case of waiting.... and waiting... and waiting until she gets the message  

Flick, my little white greyhound, is equally nuts by the sound of it, she is so funny and engaging but always 'not quite there'   With her, I had a few episodes of her having accidents indoors (ironically once she had settled in!) so I got into the habit of putting her out, waiting at the back door, and sending her away back into the garden until she had peed.  Once she had done, massive praise, and she could come back in.  Now she knows perfectly well that I won't let her back in until she has gone, so she nips out, does it straight away, and scampers back into the nice warm kitchen


----------



## TwyfordM (21 December 2016)

Lévrier;13442921 said:
			
		


			That's unusual, mine have all been clean from the start pretty much when I've first had them but if she is naturally quite on her toes I guess she is finding too much to distract her when she is out there!  It might be just a case of waiting.... and waiting... and waiting until she gets the message  

Flick, my little white greyhound, is equally nuts by the sound of it, she is so funny and engaging but always 'not quite there'   With her, I had a few episodes of her having accidents indoors (ironically once she had settled in!) so I got into the habit of putting her out, waiting at the back door, and sending her away back into the garden until she had peed.  Once she had done, massive praise, and she could come back in.  Now she knows perfectly well that I won't let her back in until she has gone, so she nips out, does it straight away, and scampers back into the nice warm kitchen 

Click to expand...

Trying that right now, battle of wills here, we've pretty much been in the garden since 8pm &#128532; perfect recall, which we've been practicing but still no wee .. She hasn't been since 3. Its the bedroom shes been choosing to go so determined that shes going to go before bed. Who's going to crack first..


----------



## {97702} (21 December 2016)

TwyfordM said:



			Trying that right now, battle of wills here, we've pretty much been in the garden since 8pm &#55357;&#56852; perfect recall, which we've been practicing but still no wee .. She hasn't been since 3. Its the bedroom shes been choosing to go so determined that shes going to go before bed. Who's going to crack first..
		
Click to expand...

oooo she is a frustrating determined little soul isn't she!  To avoid you getting hypothermia, another suggestion would be to literally tie her to you on a medium/long length lead so she can't disappear to wee without you being aware?  It just means she cannot sneak off while (for example) you are watching TV or talking on HHO and not concentrating on her?

Obviously these are just ideas, feel free to try or ignore as you prefer   I am no expert just trying to think of ideas that might help  

Do you have a crate to put her in?  That is the ONLY thing that really sorts Flick out - she is 10  years old on 3rd January next year and is still a right little madam about some things!


----------



## twiggy2 (21 December 2016)

My last lurcher was not reliably clean for the first few days so crated her, if we were not walking she would be in the crate, it took three days to get her clean doing that.


----------



## TwyfordM (21 December 2016)

Lévrier;13443126 said:
			
		


			oooo she is a frustrating determined little soul isn't she!  To avoid you getting hypothermia, another suggestion would be to literally tie her to you on a medium/long length lead so she can't disappear to wee without you being aware?  It just means she cannot sneak off while (for example) you are watching TV or talking on HHO and not concentrating on her?

Obviously these are just ideas, feel free to try or ignore as you prefer   I am no expert just trying to think of ideas that might help  

Do you have a crate to put her in?  That is the ONLY thing that really sorts Flick out - she is 10  years old on 3rd January next year and is still a right little madam about some things!
		
Click to expand...

Oh she will happily go right in front of me indoors, no sneaking off required. We're back on the sofa for a bit with the area she's been going blocked off. I dont think determined covers it, good thing I'm up for a challenge &#128517; 
This one is scarily smart but also scarily stubborn, miles ahead of where I expected her to be with the cat/confidence/recall she's aced everything I've thrown at her so far bar this

No crate no, never needed one for Barn


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 December 2016)

what about if you take her for a walk away from the garden so there are different smells....she is stunning BTW..


----------



## TwyfordM (22 December 2016)

splashgirl45 said:



			what about if you take her for a walk away from the garden so there are different smells....she is stunning BTW..
		
Click to expand...

Tried that, she wont even wee on a walk, hour out this morning, half a hour this afternoon and nothing on either walk, finally got number 2 after spending an hour in the garden this morning, she literally comes in from the garden and pees. She just will not go outdoors &#128532; even took a towel outside that she peed on, still nothing. She's not gone for 10 hours now, bladder of steel!


----------



## TwyfordM (22 December 2016)

16 hours and counting, still no wees indoor or out &#128532; my god she's stubborn as hell!


----------



## Sandstone1 (22 December 2016)

Be careful.  She could end up with cystitis if she hangs on much more.
Have you tried taking her on a different surface? Gravel, concrete,chippings etc.


----------



## TwyfordM (22 December 2016)

Sandstone1 said:



			Be careful.  She could end up with cystitis if she hangs on much more.
Have you tried taking her on a different surface? Gravel, concrete,chippings etc.
		
Click to expand...

Everything, I've even put a towel down indoors where shes been having accidents out of desperation because I know she's been holding it way too long. She's been out for walks, out in the garden loose, coat on, coat off and still drinking all through the night. I'm off to work in a minute, but my mums dog sitting, on no sleep &#128532; she's been so so good with everything else, makes me wonder if someone's had a go at her in the past for weeing and she won't go with someone watching.
Even tried putting the weed on towel in the garden to encourage her.


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 December 2016)

Was she on shavings at the kennels?  If so try putting a handful of shavings (from the kennels ideally) in the garden.  Bitches can be ****** for holding their wees,  we had one who would only go at home which was a nightmare when we were showing.


----------



## TwyfordM (22 December 2016)

MurphysMinder said:



			Was she on shavings at the kennels?  If so try putting a handful of shavings (from the kennels ideally) in the garden.  Bitches can be ****** for holding their wees,  we had one who would only go at home which was a nightmare when we were showing.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, was clean in her kennels apparently. She finally went (indoors &#128528 about an hour ago


----------



## Roxylola (22 December 2016)

Dry shavings might help.  My beagle is dreadfully fussy and always has been about where she will wee.  Dry shavings often encourage her as do dry leaves.  But her favourite for a long time was indoors.  She will also pee on her bed at times, she seems to like dry and/or fluffy surfaces


----------



## {97702} (22 December 2016)

One of mine was so conditioned to being in kennels that she wouldnt pee on grass, just on concrete.


----------



## TwyfordM (22 December 2016)

Lévrier;13443768 said:
			
		


			One of mine was so conditioned to being in kennels that she wouldnt pee on grass, just on concrete.
		
Click to expand...

There's concrete areas in the garden, shes been pooing outside fine but no progress on the weeing although hopeful, she's more relaxed out there now, getting used to the strange noises and able to explore a bit. So hopefully that'll help crack it!


----------



## {97702} (22 December 2016)

TwyfordM said:



			There's concrete areas in the garden, shes been pooing outside fine but no progress on the weeing although hopeful, she's more relaxed out there now, getting used to the strange noises and able to explore a bit. So hopefully that'll help crack it!
		
Click to expand...

I know you will, but stick with her - you'll get there   xx


----------



## TwyfordM (22 December 2016)

Lévrier;13443852 said:
			
		


			I know you will, but stick with her - you'll get there   xx
		
Click to expand...

Definitely, was out most of the day today (mum dog-sat) missed her like mad couldn't stop worrying about her all day and was calling for updates constantly ... Shes wormed her way in far too quick &#128525; adore the little lady!


----------



## {97702} (22 December 2016)

TwyfordM said:



			Definitely, was out most of the day today (mum dog-sat) missed her like mad couldn't stop worrying about her all day and was calling for updates constantly ... Shes wormed her way in far too quick &#55357;&#56845; adore the little lady!
		
Click to expand...

That is so fab to hear   it has been six years since I adopted my last one, I love my current 4 hounds more than words can ever say, but getting a new one is very special


----------



## TwyfordM (24 December 2016)

]
	
	
		
		
	


	










Still adores the bed, been a happy little soul. Over grown lapdog &#128517;
Been for a couple of walks with my nans jack/chi, he's entire and to be honest has no 'dog' skills, barney was incredibly tolerant and ignored his attitude problems. Shes ok with him but has a growl at him (rightly so) when he comes at her head on and jumps around like a mad thing. He's being done in Jan (thank fook!) so should hopefully calm him down a bit.
Looking for training/obedience classes for her to start in January and seeing as shes so energetic/agile hopefully leading onto a bit of agility.


----------



## Bellasophia (26 December 2016)

She's absolutely beautiful...
My suggestion is to invite Nan's dog over for the day...let him have a pee fest in your garden and I bet she will follow him to pee..


----------



## TwyfordM (1 January 2017)

Mayhem hound is definitely settled in &#128516;

She's very smart, has worked out the house training in about 5 minutes, realized that other breeds of dog that don't resemble greyhounds are still dogs. So happy when around dogs off lead etc after being a bit nervous at first. Got used to my nans tiny terror and now happily stealing all the chews he leaves lying around. More or less ignores the cat.

Her personality comes out more by the day! 







Eta - her bounciness is unreal, B was always very careful with his movements. Had the odd funny five minutes but calm on the whole. Shes like a kangaroo on blue smarties half the time and asleep the rest!


----------



## Amymay (1 January 2017)

I love her &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Chiffy (1 January 2017)

Oh what a lovely update TM, that's great. xx


----------



## TwyfordM (1 January 2017)

Forgot to add, I get the full run down of her day at bed time. &#128517; its hilarious, a whole conversation and shes not even remotely bothered by fireworks which is a huge relief as B was terrified bless him


----------



## Chiffy (1 January 2017)

Wonderfully different but a little bit the same...Perfect!


----------



## Leo Walker (1 January 2017)

TwyfordM said:



			Eta - her bounciness is unreal, B was always very careful with his movements. Had the odd funny five minutes but calm on the whole. Shes like a kangaroo on blue smarties half the time and asleep the rest!
		
Click to expand...

My pup is like that. I didnt expect it! The big dog wouldnt jump like that if I put him in an ejector seat! But Floyd just seems to jump for fun. He casually hopped over the coffee table about 20mins ago. He must have been about 5 feet in the air, then managed to land gently on the sofa. Hes got springs in his heels!


----------



## Clodagh (1 January 2017)

Great update. Love her!


----------



## TheresaW (1 January 2017)

What a fab post.  Am so glad you've found each other.  I bet Barney is looking down with a massive smile on his chops, and his tail going 19 to the dozen.


----------



## Moobli (2 January 2017)

Lovely update.  Such a beautiful girl.


----------



## MuddyTB (3 January 2017)

Not been on here over Xmas so lovely to read how well she's doing.


----------

